# Terminal : Super utilisateurs



## dmo95 (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je souhaite me remettre un peu au terminal pour l'administration de certaines applications, notamment des applications J2EE (pour mes cours). Or je n'arrive pas à me logguer en utilisateurs root sur ma machine. Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre c'est que mon compte est un compte admin lorsque je vais dans les "préférences systèmes" -> "comptes".

La commande : 

```
su -
```
Cette commande me retourne "Sorry", lorsque je saisi mon mot de passe de mon compte perso admin, et ne me permet pas de me logguer. Cela peut se justifier car elle prend en compte l'utilisateur "root". Alors que la commande :

```
sudo [I]commande[/I]
```
Elle me demande de saisir mon mot de passe, elle fonctionne mon mot de passe de mon compte perso admin, et permet donc de faire ce qui n'était pas autorisé avec mon compte classique.

Il y a un truc qui m'échappe, par ailleurs je pensais que le compte root était équivalent à mon compte perso (qui est mentionné admin dans les prefs), or ce n'est pas la cas.

Comment puis-je récupérer le mot de passe de mon compte "root" !?


----------



## claud (19 Octobre 2009)

sudo -s

et tu valides

et tu seras en root

Edit : ou alors tu ouvres une session root (avec un mot de passe ad-hoc)
   (cherche dans l'aide mac : Activation de l&#8217;utilisateur root)


----------



## claud (22 Octobre 2009)

pour être complet, quand tu as activé l'utilisateur root et que tu te trouves dans ta session admin, si tu tapes dans un terminal

su -

et que tu valides mais alors non pas avec ton mot de passe admin mais avec le mot de passe de l'utilisateur root tu seras en root dans ton terminal
(il me semble que l'on arrive au même résultat en tapant su et en validant)

mais se mettre en root est inutile et dangereux : sudo (avec ton mot de passe admin dans ta session) te rend tout-puissant pendant 5 minutes et c'est bien assez !


----------



## simon (25 Octobre 2009)

Petite précision, la commande "su" est utilisée pour passer d'une session à une autre via le Terminal. On peut donc utiliser cette commande pour passer en root mais également pour passer dans la session d'un autre utilisateur


----------

